# Any Oklahoma City Nissan Owners?



## bommart (Jun 17, 2004)

Just seeing if there were any interested Nissan owners that would like to get together in the Oklahoma City Area.


----------



## xxMIKExx (Jun 30, 2004)

bommart said:


> Just seeing if there were any interested Nissan owners that would like to get together in the Oklahoma City Area.


I'd be interested. I'm in Moore. My car is in the shop right now because some dumb lady doesn't know where her brake pedal is, but it should be out of the shop around the 7th or 9th. What do you have in mind?


----------



## bommart (Jun 17, 2004)

Not for sure...I'm a member of Team N.I.O. but the OKC chapter has fallen apart, including the club overall. I may just want to start from scratch and see where it goes. I want to have at least ten or more members and I know there has to be some nissan enthusiests here in the OKC area. You have any ideas/opinions???


----------



## xxMIKExx (Jun 30, 2004)

bommart said:


> Not for sure...I'm a member of Team N.I.O. but the OKC chapter has fallen apart, including the club overall. I may just want to start from scratch and see where it goes. I want to have at least ten or more members and I know there has to be some nissan enthusiests here in the OKC area. You have any ideas/opinions???


Well, I was a member of B15 Club of Hawaii, found at B15sentra.net. We ought to get together and discuss some possible ideas on what to do. I just moved here from Hawaii and would be interested in putting something for the Nissan Crowd together here. I agree there's got to be some Nissan enthusiests here.


----------



## bommart (Jun 17, 2004)

That sounds good. There is somebody in Norman that replied to this same thread on altimas.net that would be interested in meeting up and I told him to check this site and forum.


----------



## bommart (Jun 17, 2004)

hey xxMikexx, we are going to try and meet up friday night @ On The Border @ Meridian & Reno, just off of I-40 at about 7...didnt know if you would be interested. a few of us are going to meet up and see what we can get going and discuss some things. hopefully you can make it. my IM is bommart.


----------



## xxMIKExx (Jun 30, 2004)

bommart said:


> hey xxMikexx, we are going to try and meet up friday night @ On The Border @ Meridian & Reno, just off of I-40 at about 7...didnt know if you would be interested. a few of us are going to meet up and see what we can get going and discuss some things. hopefully you can make it. my IM is bommart.


I've got to go down to Dallas tonight or I would. My car's still in the shop anyway. Still waiting on the tail lights. Thanks for the offer though, and hopefully I'll meet up with you guys soon.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

I was in OK city a couple weeks ago, Holy Trucks Batman. I feel SO bad for you sport compact enthusiasts that way lol. 
-Travis


----------



## bommart (Jun 17, 2004)

Yeah..we are proud here.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Hey Bomart.... can you post a pic of your altima.. ill bet its the one with the aluminum 10 spoked rims... 
-Travis


----------



## bommart (Jun 17, 2004)

hmm...i bet your wrong.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> I was in OK city a couple weeks ago, Holy Trucks Batman. I feel SO bad for you sport compact enthusiasts that way lol.
> -Travis


no kidding... truck heaven... and they all think they handle like sports cars


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

myoung said:


> no kidding... truck heaven... and they all think they handle like sports cars


<- Tried to see what Dads Durango had. lol. Not handeling, but acceleration. 
-Travis


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

*oh yeah also*

oooohhh ohhhh.. I wanna be a Moderator.. Mike, Mike.. Pick me!! Pick me!!!

:fluffy: :fluffy: :cheers: :thumbup: I need to get a life 
-Travis


----------



## xxMIKExx (Jun 30, 2004)

Well, finally got my car last night. Let me know if anyone's getting together. I'm kind of thinking about going down to Thunder Valley tonight. Anyone else down? Weather permitting of course.


----------



## bommart (Jun 17, 2004)

sounds good. did the car turn out alright? how was t'valley????


----------



## xxMIKExx (Jun 30, 2004)

bommart said:


> sounds good. did the car turn out alright? how was t'valley????


It was definitley too hot to be running I couldn't get out of the 15's, but this week I'll be getting new tires and that should fix that up real quick. The car turned out okay, they've still got some little things to fix, so I'll take it in somtime this week.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

xxMIKExx said:


> It was definitley too hot to be running.


no kidding...wait until November...lol

I don't even like going outside its so damn hot here


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Ha ha Mike, this morning here in ohio.. It was perfect.. You know?, that cold Dense air that any moderator loves.. Oh hell yeah.. ooops.. sorry Mike, You and your turbo dont get that their in OK.. Im sorry... heee heee heee.
-Travis


----------



## bommart (Jun 17, 2004)

somebody needs to get off this forum...


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

LOL! Yeah.. your right.. im outtie for now. 
-Travis


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> Ha ha Mike, this morning here in ohio.. It was perfect.. You know?, that cold Dense air that any moderator loves.. Oh hell yeah.. ooops.. sorry Mike, You and your turbo dont get that their in OK.. Im sorry... heee heee heee.
> -Travis


That's what my intercooler is for...


----------



## bommart (Jun 17, 2004)

myoung said:


> That's what my intercooler is for...


Yeah..thats what I'm thinking.


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

Hey I havent been on this forum in a long time, just stopped by. 
I live in Moore, I've got a 200sx with an sr20ve.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

El_Presidente said:


> Hey I havent been on this forum in a long time, just stopped by.
> I live in Moore, I've got a 200sx with an sr20ve.


nice... Where exactly is more?


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

myoung said:


> nice... Where exactly is more?


Its just south of OKC on I-35, kinda between OKC and Norman.


----------



## xxMIKExx (Jun 30, 2004)

El_Presidente said:


> Hey I havent been on this forum in a long time, just stopped by.
> I live in Moore, I've got a 200sx with an sr20ve.


Well, I live in Moore too give me a shout if you see me on the street. 
:cheers:


----------



## bommart (Jun 17, 2004)

Well...maybe we should all get together sometime and see what we can get going or just whatever you all want to do.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

bommart said:


> Well...maybe we should all get together sometime and see what we can get going or just whatever you all want to do.


I tried to set up a meet up in Ponca City at Kaw Lake.. figured it would be a nice central location for everyone...ie.. Kansas guys, Tulsa, OKC.. but didn't get much interest so it kind of just fell apart. Figured I would just go to Dallas for the big meets...


----------



## bommart (Jun 17, 2004)

Well, I've been talking to a couple of other guys and they want to meet up this weekend, probably Sunday evening at one of the guy's work. I just wanted to see who would be interested in meeting up. The meeting place I believe is at 59th & Western, but I will double check. Anybody interested just reply.


----------



## SheDevL (Nov 12, 2003)

> I was in OK city a couple weeks ago, Holy Trucks Batman. I feel SO bad for you sport compact enthusiasts that way lol.
> -Travis





> no kidding... truck heaven... and they all think they handle like sports cars


Hehe... same thing in SC also... gets kinda scarry



> <- Tried to see what Dads Durango had. lol. Not handeling, but acceleration.
> -Travis


LOL... stock I guess. you should try driving my b/f's Durango... NICE


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

bommart said:


> Well, I've been talking to a couple of other guys and they want to meet up this weekend, probably Sunday evening at one of the guy's work. I just wanted to see who would be interested in meeting up. The meeting place I believe is at 59th & Western, but I will double check. Anybody interested just reply.


I'd be cool with that, I dont think I have any plans.


----------



## bommart (Jun 17, 2004)

El_Presidente said:


> I'd be cool with that, I dont think I have any plans.


Ok...Just keep an eye on this forum all day and hopefully we will put a definite time/place.


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

bommart said:


> Ok...Just keep an eye on this forum all day and hopefully we will put a definite time/place.


Alright, I'll also try calling a couple people.


----------



## bommart (Jun 17, 2004)

El_Presidente said:


> Alright, I'll also try calling a couple people.


Sounds good. I am waiting on one of the guys that is trying to set this up get online or ahold of him. He is wanting to meet at his work but if I don't get ahold of him everybody else can meet up somewhere else. What time would be good for you? BTW...I've seen your 200SX around town a time or two...good work!!!


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

bommart said:


> Sounds good. I am waiting on one of the guys that is trying to set this up get online or ahold of him. He is wanting to meet at his work but if I don't get ahold of him everybody else can meet up somewhere else. What time would be good for you? BTW...I've seen your 200SX around town a time or two...good work!!!



I was thinking maybe somewhere on 12st street in moore, but where ever, it doesnt matter to me. Hows something around 8pm?


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

he was waiting for me to get back from kansas.
Now if yall still want we can meet up at the parking lot of intense audio on 59/western

then
we can go do whaterver


----------



## bommart (Jun 17, 2004)

FatBoy4 said:


> he was waiting for me to get back from kansas.
> Now if yall still want we can meet up at the parking lot of intense audio on 59/western
> 
> then
> we can go do whaterver



so how many people are we looking at here?


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

i have 3 on ok-speed that said they would come.
and i have 1 more



bommart said:


> so how many people are we looking at here?


----------



## bommart (Jun 17, 2004)

bommart said:


> so how many people are we looking at here?


Intense Audio at 59th & Western at 8pm. That cool???


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

ok so lets me up there around 8pm and go from there


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

bommart said:


> Intense Audio at 59th & Western at 8pm. That cool???


That sounds good to me.
I talked to one of my friends with a black se-r like mine he's gonna come too.


----------



## bommart (Jun 17, 2004)

El_Presidente said:


> That sounds good to me.
> I talked to one of my friends with a black se-r like mine he's gonna come too.


awesome. hopefully we'll have good numbers tonite, specially since im driving all the way from yukon. see ya'll there.


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

Poor brian had to drive.

So did we have FUN tonight?


----------



## bommart (Jun 17, 2004)

FatBoy4 said:


> Poor brian had to drive.
> 
> So did we have FUN tonight?


you want the other side of your face sore!?!?


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
umm
i guess that would be fine i like my stuff to be equal




bommart said:


> you want the other side of your face sore!?!?


----------



## xxMIKExx (Jun 30, 2004)

Why is it the last two meets I've missed. Well, if there's still going to be one on Thursday, I will be there. Just let me know and I'll make it a point to get there. I keep saying I'm going to show up. What a :dumbass:


----------



## bommart (Jun 17, 2004)

xxMIKExx said:


> Why is it the last two meets I've missed. Well, if there's still going to be one on Thursday, I will be there. Just let me know and I'll make it a point to get there. I keep saying I'm going to show up. What a :dumbass:


Sounds good. I'm pretty sure we are going to meet up thurs nite. there is however a 80% chance of rain but its Oklahoma so who knows. the place to meet hasnt been decided but somebody will post it on this forum.


----------



## xxMIKExx (Jun 30, 2004)

just let me know. :thumbup:


----------



## bommart (Jun 17, 2004)

xxMIKExx said:


> just let me know. :thumbup:


alrighty.


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?p=638169&posted=1#post638169

that is where the next meet will be.



xxMIKExx said:


> just let me know. :thumbup:


----------



## davido (Aug 23, 2004)

*norman,oklahoma*

I am in norman. 1998 sentra gxe stock


----------



## bommart (Jun 17, 2004)

davido said:


> I am in norman. 1998 sentra gxe stock



hey...whats up? check out the team_SHIFT thread on car clubs let us know what is going on...


----------

